
They thought they were going to rehab. They ended up in chicken plants - pulisse
https://www.revealnews.org/article/they-thought-they-were-going-to-rehab-they-ended-up-in-chicken-plants/amp/
======
Top19
Wow very sad reading this. In general the idea of sparing someone from prison
to go work in any kind of profit generating enterprise is a bad idea subject
to abuse. Does anyone remember the Pennsylvania judge who got sentenced to 30
years in prison for accepting $2 million or something in kickbacks for putting
kids UNDER 18 in a for profit youth prison for even the most minor offenses?

It was horrible, people who were 16 were getting 6 months in prison for
shoplifting a DVD (not even Blu-Ray) from Walmart so that way the prison
company could bill for them.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kids_for_cash_scandal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kids_for_cash_scandal)

